# UUG: Hekatarii Arena: Defense



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, fans of the Ultimate Unit. As I said, I have no intention of stealing Spanner's thunder. But he asked that I run one while he was away. I was hoping he'd get to finish the current one first.

Anyway, this game will focus on the best unit to take a charge. Entrants will be pitted against increasingly difficult charging units and compared to the success of their opponents. Entrants will get to fire Overwatch and participate in one full round of combat. It is assumed your unit survived any shooting attempts in the shooting phase. Your score is determined by the percent damage you inflict on the assaulting unit. Ties will be determined by the percentage of your unit remaining. A tie here will pit you against a sudden death opponent. Each wound or hull-point in the unit is what counts toward the percentage.

*Entry Requirements:
*- 225 pts
- Must be a unit suitable for 40k (i.e. Imperial Armour is acceptable with the latest rules, but no Apocalpyse).
- No named characters.
- Must be a total of 1 Kill Point and no more.
- No Flying Monstrous Creatures or Fliers permitted.

*Rounds:
*These will operate as in other UUGs. All weapons will be considered to be in range but must follow the Overwatch rules, so no Blasts firing. The biggest difference will be round 1, in which all opponents will be compared to each other as in a free-for-all. The remaining 16(assuming 32 entrants) will be paired off for subsequent rounds.

*Additional:
*- Challenges are OUT. (With the goal being to maximise damage, you wouldn't want to anyway.)
- Morale is IN. (Failing is an automatic loss.)
- Wound allocation will be random, though Look Out Sir! saves may still be made.
- You may not use any abilities or benefit from any advantages from the Movement or Shooting Phase.
- Squads will be considered to be within minimum range. This means they are always within melta range or grenade range etc, but will count as minimum distance for things such as Conversion Beamers. Note that weapons with a minimum range requirement will be counted as in range.
- Templates deal D3 hits
- Weapons or Units incapable of firing Snap Shots will not fire.
- The assaulting units will also abide by the entry requirements.
- First round assaulter will be: Blood Angel Assault Marines x10 - Sergeant with Power Axe and Storm Shield -225 points. 


Feel free to ask questions and sign up. Please no submissions at this time. 

I think that covers everything for now. Good luck to all and as Spanner would say, "Beware the fillers."


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

List of entrants: 19
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH*
CE5511*
Iron_Freak220*
The Meddler*
MidnightSun*
Stephen_Newman
warsmith7752*
CattleBruiser*
Pandora*
Routine*
iamtheeviltwin*
DaisyDuke*
Romero's Own
Biellann*
Fallen*
returnoftheclown*
Angel of Blood*
MetalHandkerchief*
kiro the avenger*

*Submission received.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Why do flamers cause more hits than normal? Flamer weapons are already plenty good on overwatch, why make them better?

Edit; Oh and btw, count me in!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Oops. Corrected that.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

count me in too


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm in as well. It was tough trying to choose between quality or quantity of attacks. I hope I chose well.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

So would benefits that are rolled for before the game starts, such as the Jokaero's randomized unit upgrade, still apply?


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm in! One thing though, wouldn't dreadnoughts be pretty much immune to that first round assaulter? The sergeant would only be able to get a maximum str of 12, and that's only if they get red thirst. Maybe remove the storm shield and give a squaddie an infernus pistol and the sarge meltabombs, or give two normal guys meltaguns.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in.

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in. Just for checking though will we be charged by vehicles like a dreadnought in some rounds.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think blight grenades might be useful. I'm in.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Routine said:


> So would benefits that are rolled for before the game starts, such as the Jokaero's randomized unit upgrade, still apply?


Pre-game abilities are in. Just nothing that would trigger in another phase. For example, the first round attacker could roll Red Thirst. But in fairness to every player, I will roll for them once and apply it to all the fights. 



The Meddler said:


> I'm in! One thing though, wouldn't dreadnoughts be pretty much immune to that first round assaulter? The sergeant would only be able to get a maximum str of 12, and that's only if they get red thirst. Maybe remove the storm shield and give a squaddie an infernus pistol and the sarge meltabombs, or give two normal guys meltaguns.


The first round assaulter is intended to have some short comings. They also wont be shooting. So yes, a Dreadnought could be a problem for them. But bare in mind two things. Dreadnoughts, for the most part, have few attacks and your primary score is based on the damage you do. Also, it is quite possible that a future assaulter could be a squad of Wyches with Haywire Grenades. 



Stephen_Newman said:


> I'm in. Just for checking though will we be charged by vehicles like a dreadnought in some rounds.


You guys won't let me keep anything secret. Heehee. I'm only considering Dreadnoughts for tie breaker rounds right now. And given the way scoring works, those should be rare.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Let's see if this gets me more active. Just been lurking lately. Count me in.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Realized I don't have a sign-up deadline. So here it is. Please be signed up by Sunday. I will then display the fillers, if needed(hoping to not need a lot of them) and open submissions. And despite my desire to keep the assaulters secret, they will be posted Thursday or early Friday.

And Routine. Were you interested in joining? You asked a question but I'm not clear if you are in.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Sign me up please, as I would like very much to participate

I've read the Original Post a few times and I'm not quite clear on this: Will we ever face any of the other players, or is it always an assaulting unit of your choosing which is then faced by every remaining player?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

You will not face other players; though I may make that the tie-breaker if people prefer. I know people don't really like facing waves but it is the easiest way to run this scenario, I feel.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll take a shot at this.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll join the fun too.
Do I pm you my squad choice?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I'll put my name in the hat


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm in. Will have to put some thought into this.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in...

Also you should prolly ban rules that allow units to spawn more units; like tervigons.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Does the Tervigons spawn during the Assault Phase? I was under the impression it did during the Movement Phase, which is not in play. If I've read the first page right anyway.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ya, the tervi is in the movement, but I dont have a good grasp if the demon's runestone works similarly enough...

or if I am missing something else entirely.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> I'll join the fun too.
> Do I pm you my squad choice?


When I open submissions, you can PM it to me. For those that already have, I'll allow re-submission if you notice something in the list of attackers you weren't expecting.

In addition, due to upcoming events, I am pushing back the sign-up deadline. It will now be Tuesday. So let's get the word spread so there won't be a ton of fillers. Thanks all.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Here are the assaulters based on 32 entrants. 

Round 1 assaulter: Blood Angel Assault Marines x10 - Sergeant with Power Axe and Storm Shield -225 points. 

Round 2 assaulter: Dark Eldar Wyches x15 - Hydra Gauntlets x2, Haywire Grenades, Hekatrix with Phantasm Grenade Launcher and Venom Blade -225 points

Round 3 assaulter: Mirror Match - Can you handle an assault from your twin?

Round 4 assaulter: Eldar Striking Scorpions x10 - Exarch with Scorpion's Claw, Monster Hunter and Crushing Blow -225 points

To determine 3rd place: Necron Canoptek Wraiths x5 - Whip Coilsx5 -225 points

Final: Versus - The final 2 will fight each other twice, once as the defender and once as the assaulter. Score calculated by how you perform as the defender. 

A note on Whip Coils, Lash Whips, etc. 
The number of models in base to base will be determined randomly dependent on base size and if they are on assaulter or defender. 
Assaulter has them.
Vs. small infantry - each assaulter will contact a D2 bases. 
Vs. large infantry/small flying stand - each assaulter will contact a base. 
Vs. larger bases - at least one makes contact. 
Defender has them. 
Vs. small infantry - each defender will have D3 + 1 assaulters in base contact. 
Vs. large infantry - each defender will have D2 assaulters in base contact. 
Both have them. 
Each model will be in contact with one enemy model. Leftovers on either side will not be in contact. 
That should cover all possible scenarios in this game. Which models(for weapon and character purposes) are in contact will be determined randomly as per wound allocation. Hope this isn't too confusing.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in, PM you our choice?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Sure. Actually, I might as well officially open submissions. No reason to wait. Submit your choices everyone. And hopefully we'll get 7 more by Tuesday. More than 8 fillers is too many.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Bump.

Sign up and submit your entries. Just a little over a day to go! Rules are on page one and you can see your round opponents above. Let's get to 24 players and have some fun!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Submitted, hope I'm not too late.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting on a couple entry submissions. That's good news if you still want to join. But I need those submissions ASAP. As soon as I get them, I can get to rolling. Even then, you can still submit if you want. The way the first round is designed, I can swap you in with one of the Fillers, even if I already rolled for it.

And with that, here are the first 8 Fillers. Hopefully these will get your imaginations going. I'll add additional if need be and randomly remove any that become unneeded.

Filler 1: Necron Tomb Stalker: 205 points

Filler 2: Blood Angels Contemptor Dreadnought: 225 points
-Blood Talons
-Heavy Flamer x2
-Extra Armour
-Magna Grapple

Filler 3: Eldar Wraithguard x5: 210 points
-D-scythe x5

Filler 4: Eldar Windrider Jetbikes x10: 200 points
-Shurikan Cannon x3

Filler 5: Dark Eldar Kabalite Warriors x20: 225 points
-Splinter Cannon x2
-Sybarite with Ghostplate Armour and Venom Blade

Filler 6: Space Wolf Grey Hunter unit
-Classified-

Filler 7: Tyranid Trygon unit
-Classified-

Filler 8: Chaos Daemons Flamers of Tzeentch x9: 222 points
-Pyrocastor with Lesser Reward

Filler 9: Chaos Space Marine Noise Marine x10: 222 points
-Sonic Blaster x6
-Doom Siren
-Gift of Mutation


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry i completely forget i signed up for this. I do have something in mind so i'll hammer out details and have it on your desk in the morning boss.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Start the game already


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Start the game already


:goodpost:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vehicles?

Well, despite the fluff, I'm fucked harder than a three holed hooker when the troops come home.

Midnight


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Start the game already


I have begun rolling for what I can. I should finish that up shortly. So I will PM the MIA entrants, so I can finish.



MidnightSun said:


> Vehicles?
> 
> Well, despite the fluff, I'm fucked harder than a three holed hooker when the troops come home.
> 
> Midnight


I'm confused by this. You have a great entry that won't face any vehicles unless you and it make it to the last round. I doubt any vehicle will make it past round 2 though. But dice are fickle.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Alright. Rolling is all but done. Sorry for all the delays but results will be up by Sunday at the latest. It would seem we had 2 drop-outs and there are 2 of you who have PMs to answer before I can finish up your rolling. Anyway. Once results for this round are up, the next rounds will be faster. Given the low turn-out and the first round set-up, I'm sticking with only th 9 Fillers listed. This will give me 23-27 for the first round, depending on drop-outs coming back and PMs answered. The top 16 will still advance to the next round.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a noob question but for future reference, how does this thing work?
Does it entail any face-face meetings because that can't happen I'm afraid


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

No face-to-face. You submit a unit of your choice, as per the rules. The organizer, me in this case, takes the information and rolls the dice as if the battle were occurring. (Which is a lot more work than I was expecting, especially keeping all the special rules straight.) I'll then post the results for the rounds with some explanation as to what happened. 

There is still time to join if you want. But I need an entry by tomorrow morning. I'm posting results in the afternoon.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Great, I thought that was it but better safe than sorry- could join but no guarantees

To the books batman!


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Submitted I'm my list- eyes crossed!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> I'm posting results in the afternoon.


The afternoon has past, do I need to go to your place and kick some serious ass to find out how my badass unit did?

----

moo


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> There is still time to join if you want. But I need an entry by tomorrow morning. I'm posting results in the afternoon.





Fallen said:


> The afternoon has past, do I need to go to your place and kick some serious ass to find out how my badass unit did?
> 
> ----
> 
> moo


If you look at the underlined part of my quote, you'll see that I will be posting Sunday afternoon. Why would I post results at a time before a joining deadline?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> If you look at the underlined part of my quote, you'll see that I will be posting Sunday afternoon. Why would I post results at a time before a joining deadline?


Because you're part of one of the Back to the Future movies?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey...

Its the afternoon...

:laugh:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

This after noon or tommorrows?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey...

Its the afternoon...

:laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 1: Fight!*

Firstly, let me apologise once again for the delay. But personal matters(girlfriend) called my attention elsewhere Sunday. But the results are in and here we go.

If you do not see yourself, it is either because you failed to submit an entry, failed to answer a PM regarding your entry, or there was an oversite on my end. Either way, we can still get you slotted in if the issue is addressed quickly enough(before I post Round 2 pairings early Tuesday morning). As I currently have 16 entries, I decided to drop a Filler to give a nice even 24 to start. The Long Fang unit was randomly dropped. Pity, as they did the best of the Fillers.

Round 1 assaulter: Blood Angel Assault Marines x10 - Sergeant with Power Axe and Storm Shield -225 points. 
Results in arranged by damage done to BA Assault Marine squad. (Detailed results available upon request.)
Round-wide: The Blood Angels did not get Red Thirst but were determined(4+) to be using Jump Packs for Assault.

#1: Fallen Marines killed: 100% Damage taken: 41.667%
RAWR!!!
4 Tyranid Warriors
Death Spitters - 18" S5 AP5 3 shots apiece
Toxin Sacs (Poison 4+)
Lash Whips & Boneswords!!!
----
RAWR!!!!!! 
The Warriors fell one Marine with Overwatch, only receiving 2 wounds to one Warrior from Hammer of Wrath. Four Marines manage to avoid the Lash Whips and do enough damage to fell one Warrior. But the Warriors make swift work of the Marines due to their Sarge failing his first invul attempt. Watch out for these guys.

#2: Angel of Blood Marines killed: 100% Damage taken: 66.667%
Death Company Dreadnought 'Steve' 125 points
Blood Talons free
Heavy Flamer +10
Magna Grapple +15
Searchlight(cause why not) +1 
Steve's Overwatch left much to be desired, failing to do any damage. Of course, Hammer of Wrath was a useless gesture as well. Steve quickly dispatched 3 Marines as they got their Krak Grenades ready, but was then content to snare them one at a time to savour crushing them. The Sarge was mesmorised by this show, or the grenades detonating and failed his first invul attempt, yet again. Steve bathed in blood this day, suffering only 2 Glancing hits from the Krak grenades.

#3: iamtheeviltwin Marines killed: 90% Damage taken: 6.667%
Unit of 15 Ork Burnas, should be a nice even 225. (By far, the most popular unit this game.)
The Orks have an incredibly effective wall of death going for them. The Sarge is the only one to survive Overwatch. He ploughs deep into the Orks, ignoring their attacks. He lobs off one head with his axe before finally realising he is alone. But their is no escaping these Orks. (Here's where I wish No Retreat! was still in play.)

#4: MidnightSun Marines killed: 90% Damage taken: 26.667%
15 Burna Boyz
The Orks are at it again. This time, they drop six Marines, including Sarge. Between Hammer of Wrath and standard attacks, the Marines drop 4 Orks, who swiftly kill all but one Marine. Oddly, the Orks lose the fight, as Overwatch wounds do not factor into assault results. But Mob Rule keeps them content.

#5: DaisyDuke Marines killed: 90% Damage taken: 60%
5x Chaos terminator mok votlw 
2x maul with combi flamer
Lclaw with combi flamer
Fist with hflamer
Axe champ
Total 222
Quite the odd case here. Overwatch only kills one Marine but Hammer of Wrath manages to drop the Terminator with the Fist. Those with the Mauls and Lightning Claw take revenge, having passed Leadership for Counter-attack, dropping 7 Marines, including Sarge, though the Marines also take both Maul weiders with them. The Axe Champ takes one more Marine before the last turns tail and runs away screaming.

#6: Biellann Marines killed: 80% Damage taken: 0%:shok:
2x Penitent Engines
Total: 170pts
I was pleasently surprised by this unit. They dropped 5 Marines, including Sarge in Overwatch. Hammer of Wrath and Krak Grenades bounced harmlessly off the Walkers too. The Engines got a combined 9 attacks, dropped 2 Marines and then one more with the generated attacks. But despite the glaring one-sided nature of the fight, the two remaining Marines pass their leadership.

#7: kiro the avenger! Marines killed: 80% Damage taken: 25%
Chaos space marine deamon prince- Mark of nurgle, black mace, power armour
Big Boy, here, decided he REALLY hates Marines and rolled Hatred for his Warlord Trait. Joy. Having no ranged weapons, he tried to brace for the Hammer of Wrath and took his only unsaved wound. But his Mace hates Marines too, rolling a 6 for number of attacks. Big Boy scored 10 hits, all of which wounded, but Sarge deflected two with his shield before dying, along with 7 of his Brothers. Failing to hurt the monster again, the last two ran off. They didn't escape the range of the cursed weapon but passed their Toughness tests.

#8: Routine Marines killed: 70% Damage taken: 33.333%
(1) unit of (15) Burnaboyz....225pts (Last one, I promise.)
These Orks didn't quite get the memo on how Burnas work. They only drop 4 Marines in Overwatch, though 2 have to leap in front of Sarge. The Marines manage to kill a measly 4 Orks with Hammer of Wrath and their attacks. But the Orks kill 3 more Marines before Sarge drops one more Ork. Again, the Orks technically lose combat but hold on to fight again.

#9: Pandora Marines killed: 60% Damage taken: 50%
Daemon Princess of Slaanesh
Power Armour, Ichor Blood, Gift of Mutation, Burning Brand of Skalathrax ... 220 points
This Lady rolled Hatred for her Warlord trait as well. Too bad it doesn't stack in some way. She did get Gun Morph for her Boon, sadly, the Burning Brand only hit one Marine. On the plus, he died. The Hammer of Wrath does no damage, both the speedy Daemon can crush 4 more Marines. They cause one unsaved wound, avoiding her blood. Sarge makes her fail an invul save but gets a taste of the Ichor Blood. Despite a valient Look out, Sir! attempt, Sarge falls. The 4 remaining Marines try to run, but this Lady doesn't let her toys escape.

#10: AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH Marines killed: 50% Damage taken: 0%:shok:
Keeper of Secrets 170
- 2x Greater Gift 40
- 1x Lesser Gift 10
Total: 220
The Keeper's Warlord Trait lets it control the Warp Storm better. Shame that isn't in play. Slaanesh sees fit to give his/her creation an Etherblade, Corpulescence and a Greater Etherblade. It has no Overwatch, but weathers Hammer of Wrath with no trouble. The Keeper unleashes, causing 5 wounds. As usual, Sarge fails his first invul attempt and he and four Marines die. The five remaining fail to harm the Keeper and try to flee. But like most creations of Slaanesh, the Keeper wants the toys to stick around.

#11: Filler #2 Marines killed: 50% Damage taken: 0%:shok:
Blood Angels Contemptor Dreadnought: 225 points
-Blood Talons
-Heavy Flamer x2
-Extra Armour
-Magna Grapple
Steve's older Brother could use a trip to the Techmarine. It is likely only because the Marines can't hurt him that he advances. He does no damage during Overwatch and tires of generating attacks far too quickly. The only thing he does do, is run the Marines down when they start crying, "Our Weapons are Useless!" Still, he did the best of my Filler units.

#12 Iron_Freak220 Marines killed: 50% Damage taken: 25%
Chaos Lord
-Mark of Khorne-Rage/Counterattack
-Axe of Blind Fury- +2S, AP2, -1WS, +D6 attacks (please don't roll a 1 for this!!!)
-Juggernaught- +1T, +1W, +1A
-Sigil of Corruption - 4++
-Combat Familiar- +2, AP- attacks
-Ichor Blood- cause S3 AP4 hit if wounded
-Gift of Mutation- Roll on boon table
-Melta bombs 
The Chaos Lord rolls Exalted Champion for his Warlord Trait. This is good as Shrouded would do him no good. But +1 Strength isn't much better. He fails to shoot anyone, passes his Counter-attack roll but the Axe only grants him +2 attacks. Hammer of Wrath does no harm and the Lord unleashes, killing 5 Marines, though his Combat Familiar does nothing. The Marines attack doing nothing, until their Sarge can strike. He gets 2 hits and one through the invul save of the Lord. The Lord's Blood does no damage and the Marines stick around to fight.

#13: returnoftheclown Marines killed: 50% Damage taken: 25%
Plaguemarines (x8)
2x Flamers
Champion with lighting claw and combi-bolter
The Plague Marines drop 2, including Sarge from Overwatch. But Hammer of Wrath kills one of them, keeping them fewer than the Marines. The Blight Grenades slow the Marines down, however, who only drop one more Plague Marine. The Plague Marines kill 3 more Marines, who decide to get away from the fight, escaping cleanly ... heehee.

#14: Filler #7 Marines killed: 40% Damage taken: 0%:shok:
Trygon
The Trygon's imposing form squeaks into the top 16. It does no damage in Overwatch but takes none from Hammer of Wrath. As a matter of fact, it takes no damage at all. It's six attacks drop 4 Marines, including the Sarge, who once again fails his only invul attempt. Noticing a trend? The remaining Marines fail Leadership and escape.

#15: MetalHanrkerchief Marines killed: 40% Damage taken: 16.667%
6x Canoptek Wraiths
1 Whip Coils (bearer takes point/ forward rank)
1 Particle caster
The Wraiths' one shot does no damage, while Hammer of Wrath wounds one of the constructs. Four Marines are slowed by the Whip Coils, not including Sarge. The 5 Marines that can attack first do no damage. Thanks to Rending, the Wraths kill 4 Marines, including 2 who have yet to attack. The remaining two Marines and Sarge only cause one more failed save to the Wraiths. Despite such a close fight, the Marines panic and escape combat.

#16: CattleBruiser Marines killed: 40% Damage taken: 26.667%
30 ork shoota boys
2 with big shootas
nob with power klaw
225 total
Rounding out the top 16 is another Ork unit. At least it isn't Burna Boyz. These guys live up to Orky reputation, using their guns to just get themselves into a frenzy. Of their more than 60 shots, they only kill one Marine. The Hammer of Wrath kills 3 of them and 4 more quickly follow in combat. The Orks drop 2 Marines before Sarge and the Nob settle for picking off one more on each side. Once again, the Orks technically lose but are Fearless.

#17: Filler #3 Marines killed: 40% Damage taken: 60%
Eldar Wraithguard x5: 210 points
-D-scythe x5
With Overwatch, the Wraithguard kill four Marines, including Sarge. One of them falls to Hammer of Wrath and two more in combat, while taking no more Marines with them. Being Fearless, the last two remain to die later.

#18: CE5511 Marines killed: 40% Damage taken: 71.4%
7 Blood Angels Sternguard: 4 with combi-melta guns, 3 with combi-plasma guns. Sarge has a lightning claw. 
Overwatch killed one Marine, though the plasma nearly killed two Vets. Hammer of Wrath does no damage and we go to combat. The Vets kill 3 Marines but lose 5 in return. The Vets do pass their Leadership.

#19: Filler #9 Marines killed: 30% Damage taken: 20%
Chaos Space Marine Noise Marine x10: 222 points
-Sonic Blaster x6
-Doom Siren
-Gift of Mutation 
The Noise Marine Champ gains the Shred rule from his Boon. He is also the only one to kill a Marine in Overwatch. Hammer of Wrath drops one of the Noisey ones. The Noise Marines take out 2 Marines in combat but lose one more to Sarge's Axe. Combat is tied.

>>#20: The Meddler Marines killed: 20% Damage taken: 41.667%<<
Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband:
2 Jokaero
1 Crusader w/ power maul
1 Crusader w/ power axe
2 Crusaders w/ power swords
1 Acolyte w/ carapace armour, plasma gun
1 Acolyte w/ carapace armour, meltagun
1 Acolyte w/ carapace armour, flamer
3 Acolytes w/ carapace armour, hot-shot lasgun
223 points
Sadly, my dice decided to completely screw probability this fight. That and the Jokaero decided to increase weapon range by 12". Smart boys. But the only unsaved wound from Overwatch came from a Hot-shot Lasgun. Hammer of Wrath killed 3 Acolytes. The Marines then killed a Jokaero and one of the Crusaders with Sword. The Jokaero hit and wounded but didn't kill anything, but props to the little guy for wounding a Marine. The only Henchman to get a kill was the Crusader with the Axe, who took out Sarge. He continues to fail his one invul attempt, but took nothing with him. The Warband lost but rolled the exact number to pass their Leadership. Sadly, their score was just too low.

#21: warsmith7752 Marines killed: 10% Damage taken: 80%
5 chaos terminators with mark of khorne, champion has power fist and combi-flamer. 3 terminators have power swords and combi flamers. The last terminator has a heavy flamer and a power sword.
The Overwatch does no damage, but Hammer of Wrath sees the Heavy Flamer die. With Counter-attack passed, the Termies lay into the Marines. They get 3 wounds through at I4 but the Sarge passes 3 invul saves. The nine Marines kill 2 more Termies. The Power Fist finally drops Sarge, but not before he can kill another Termie. The last Termie stands his ground.

#22: Filler #1 Marines killed: 0%:shok: Damage taken: 0%:shok:
Necron Tomb Stalker: 205 points
This combat was making me laugh as I rolled. Neither side could catch a break and the dice failed everyone. As bad is this is, the last three are worse.

#23: Filler #8 Marines killed: 60% Damage taken: 55.556%/66.667%
Chaos Daemons Flamers of Tzeentch x9: 222 points
-Pyrocastor with Lesser Reward
THe Flamers killed 4 Marines, including Sarge in Overwatch. But the Marines passed their Toughness test and killed the Pyromancer with Hammer of Wrath, leaving its Etherblade useless. In combat, two more Marines died, as did four more Flamers. The Flamers failed their Instability check by one and lost another. More importantly, they failed what is essentially a Morale test and were disqualified.

#24: Filler #4 Marines killed: 20% Damage taken: 50%
Eldar Windrider Jetbikes x10: 200 points
-Shurikan Cannon x3
The Eldar killed two Marines in Overwatch, thanks to Bladestorm. But then lost two to Hammer of Wrath. They did no damage in combat but lost three more Jetbikers. Having failed combat, the Eldar failed their Leadership check and while they escaped, they were disqualified.

#25: Filler #5 Marines killed: 20% Damage taken: 60%
Dark Eldar Kabalite Warriors x20: 225 points
-Splinter Cannon x2
-Sybarite with Ghostplate Armour and Venom Blade
Another Overwatch failure. 47 shots only hit twice and killed one Marine. Hammer of Wrath saw five Kabalites die. Of the remaining 15, the Sybarite managed one more kill. The remaining Marines killed 7 more Kabalites. The Dark Eldar turned tail, getting away from combat but being disqualified.

Congratulations to those moving on and condalences to those not. I can now say I have a greater appreciation for Spanner's hard work. Not just the time spent rolling, but the time spent typing. Good luck in round 2. Expect pairings sometime Tuesday morning.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Freaking storm shield...

It's only the top 16 that move on to the next round right?


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I only just logged into my account today and got that PM If I PM you the stats tonight, will my entry be rolled?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome, I knew I would make a great tarpit


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes! Skulls for the skull thrown! Blood for blood god! Who's cares whos which Mark I have!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Burn Baby, Burn...Interesting to see how wide the range of results from the same unit over 3 assaults.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Burn Baby, Burn...Interesting to see how wide the range of results from the same unit over 3 assaults.


You gotta show me which fuel you used

Apparently, my boyz didnt believe hard enough, so their tech didnt function very well... not that I'm complaining about coming in 8th.

On to the next round!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

warsmith7752 said:


> Freaking storm shield...
> 
> It's only the top 16 that move on to the next round right?


I'm afraid so. Sorry. 



The Meddler said:


> I only just logged into my account today and got that PM If I PM, you the stats tonight, will my entry be rolled?


Yes. I haven't posted pairings yet. I can slot you in. Though CattleBruiser may object, seeing as he's on the bubble. 



iamtheeviltwin said:


> Burn Baby, Burn...Interesting to see how wide the range of results from the same unit over 3 assaults.


I was surprised by that as well. But I expect you guys to breeze past the Wyches.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

wow.... all my shootas boyz only killed 1 marine.
well, they are orks after all, so i can't be too surprised


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I didn't realise it was only one turn, else I would've gone khorne rather than nurgle, but hey, live and learn


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I've sent you the PM:grin:. Now to go sacrifice a goat...


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Yay! Ichor Blood did something. Now, I really just need to find a good model for my Daemon Princess to use in real games. I don't really like the GW Daemon Prince model. It's kind of boring.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Pandora said:


> Yay! Ichor Blood did something. Now, I really just need to find a good model for my Daemon Princess to use in real games. I don't really like the GW Daemon Prince model. It's kind of boring.


I use Reaper's "Urban Legends Sophie" for my Slaaneshi Demon Princess/Keeper of (Victoria's) Secrets

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> #6: Biellann Marines killed: 80% Damage taken: 0%:shok:
> 2x Penitent Engines
> Total: 170pts
> I was pleasently surprised by this unit. They dropped 5 Marines, including Sarge in Overwatch. Hammer of Wrath and Krak Grenades bounced harmlessly off the Walkers too. The Engines got a combined 9 attacks, dropped 2 Marines and then one more with the generated attacks. But despite the glaring one-sided nature of the fight, the two remaining Marines pass their leadership.


May I ask why you were pleasantly surprised by the penitent engines?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Meddler said:


> I've sent you the PM:grin:. Now to go sacrifice a goat...


Perhaps you should have sacrificed something bigger. Sorry man. The Henchmen didn't make it. Sorry.



Biellann said:


> May I ask why you were pleasantly surprised by the penitent engines?


Two reasons. 1: They were using less points than pretty much every entry and still pulled off 6th. place. 2: They are a Sisters of Battle unit; and while I love the concept of that army, everyone puts them down a lot. I expected the Marines to do at least some damage. I love an underdog, I guess.




Alright guys. Time for Round Two's pairings to go up. Good luck to everyone against the Wyches. 


Fallen VS. Filler #7

Angel of Blood VS. CattleBruiser

iamtheeviltwin VS. Routine

MidnightSun VS. Filler #2

DaisyDuke VS. Biellann

kiro the avenger! VS. Iron_Freak220

Pandora VS. returnoftheclown

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH VS. MetalHandkerchief

Results will be up by the end of the week.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Khorne shall drink no matter the outcome!

PS. Could you smash him please, because you divide, then add, so my bonus deamon attacks arn't halved!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Hopefully my Princess being faster than the Wyches will help me beat the Plague Marines. Good luck to returnoftheclown.




Fallen said:


> I use Reaper's "Urban Legends Sophie" for my Slaaneshi Demon Princess/Keeper of (Victoria's) Secrets
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


:boredom::boredom: You're quite the little pervert, aren't you?
I've seen the model you speak of and it's not for me. It is nicely sculpted and the one I saw was painted very well. (Labour of love, I think.) But there are kids where I game and I'd rather not get a lecture from some angry parent. And it's trouble enough for some guys to play me without setting a naked woman in front of them. What makes you guys all giggly is pretty mundane for most girls.


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> Two reasons. 1: They were using less points than pretty much every entry and still pulled off 6th. place. 2: They are a Sisters of Battle unit; and while I love the concept of that army, everyone puts them down a lot. I expected the Marines to do at least some damage. I love an underdog, I guess.


Cool, was just wondering. I was worried about being under the points limit by a fair bit, but it seems to have worked out (so far).

Now I just have to out kill a bunch of chaos terminators....hmmm


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

By the way, this must be the only UU ever where you can lose not a single model and still come in 14th.... :blackeye:

I think the percentages you calculate should be based as much on offense as defense.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Vs Filler #7

Trygon

----

OK, I am pretty sure I gots this.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Khorne shall drink no matter the outcome!
> 
> PS. Could you smash him please, because you divide, then add, so my bonus deamon attacks arn't halved!





Fallen said:


> Vs Filler #7
> 
> Trygon
> 
> ...


You two know you aren't fighting the paired opponent, right? You'll be competing with them to see how many of the assaulting Wyches you can kill.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> By the way, this must be the only UU ever where you can lose not a single model and still come in 14th.... :blackeye:
> 
> I think the percentages you calculate should be based as much on offense as defense.


The ranking was determined by your offensive power(how many Marines you killed). The other percentage is how much damage you took and is used only for tie-breaker purposes. I was measuring how much damage a defensive unit can do to the unit that assaulted it. The top placers aren't just speed bumps or tarpits but those that dramatically reduce the strength of the attacker, or completely defeat them so as to be free to charge on their hypothetical next turn. Those that got knocked out this round did so little damage that they may not survive the next round of combat or were already defeated.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> The ranking was determined by your offensive power(how many Marines you killed). The other percentage is how much damage you took and is used only for tie-breaker purposes.


Just saying, it would feel more right/ do more justice (reminding of the game name: "UUG: Hekatarii Arena: *Defense*" ) if you did it the other way around. That's all :grin:

Another piece of confusion that I see I'm not the only one to get confuzzled by was the _single turn_ of combat, which I understand now that you meant round as turn, but it's an ambiguous term, as a non-English speaker *I use the term "round" to describe several "turns".* I would definitely have chosen another unit if it was just about doing as much as possible in 1 round.

Ambiguity on several planes made the first rolls pretty surprising. As I feel looking at the rolls, if those combats actually happened in a game, my wraiths would probably the ones I'd rate higher in actual performance, just short of a couple of other players in this UU for the first round. And I'm sure I'm not the only one feeling the accuracy of the placement on the ranking you made seems off. I mean, I took a single wound over all and sent the enemy running away... And yet several others lost many models and are basically crippled now and placed higher.

This is not a whine by the way, just pointing out some perceived flaws, and luckily only fillers got eliminated. I'm happy to keep going this way, and it's your first UU so I don't want to badger you about it


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, okay, my bad, don't smash please- do the other that doubles my attacks :biggrin:


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Pandora said:


> Hopefully my Princess being faster than the Wyches will help me beat the Plague Marines. Good luck to returnoftheclown.


Good luck to you Pandora! 
Just have to see if I can kill enough in the overwatch to get a good enough run up, but reckon you have a better chance than me!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> You two know you aren't fighting the paired opponent, right? You'll be competing with them to see how many of the assaulting Wyches you can kill.


:search:

>_>

<_<

Totally.:laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Just saying, it would feel more right/ do more justice (reminding of the game name: "UUG: Hekatarii Arena: *Defense*" ) if you did it the other way around. That's all :grin:
> 
> Another piece of confusion that I see I'm not the only one to get confuzzled by was the _single turn_ of combat, which I understand now that you meant round as turn, but it's an ambiguous term, as a non-English speaker *I use the term "round" to describe several "turns".* I would definitely have chosen another unit if it was just about doing as much as possible in 1 round.
> 
> ...



Sorry about the ambiguous terms I used. I thought that by specifying "one round of combat" it would be clear I did not mean until the assault was resolved. I'm of the mindset that if it lasts until completion, you wouldn't specify a round number. But I know not everyone sees it like that and I am sorry to all who misunderstood. Just wish somebody had asked for clarafication before the game started.

Anyway, I did consider changing how I was scoring for the ranking but changing the rules once the game has begun feels underhanded to me. It's like if you were told a game was "Purge the Alien" but were then told on turn five that it had been changed to "The Scouring." That said, I do feel that a couple scored better than Fallen. If I could've reworked the scoring, my top 3 would actually be Biellann, iamtheeviltwin and kiro the avenger!. No offense meant to anyone.

But I don't want to turn this into a fight. As you said, it was my first game and inexperience breeds flaws. But I honestly think this will be my last. Aside from feeling I need Spanner's permission to run any future games, the time this takes took me by surprise. It's not worth it for me, to put in the effort just to get complaints. And here I really don't mean you. I got a PM that was just rude and I'm done dealing with stuff like that.



I will of course complete this game. I will have the results of Round 2 posted about this time tomorrow. It's taking longer for some rolling because we are actually getting ties in this round, which is really exciting(for me anyway). For those interested, the tie-breaker for the Wyches is a squad of 10 Incubi.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude you need to name and shame the doosh that pm you, and also the set up was perfectly clear. 
Like a game of 40k don't be disheartened by moaning.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Who's hate'n I think your doing a sterling job, only reason why I know or was one combat was I didn't read- my fault

At least I'm top three khorne shall be fulfilled!!!


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't let some little git get to you. As everyone is saying, you're doing a fantastic job. The internet is filled with angry people who have nothing better to do than shout at people. I know it must take up a hell of a lot of time and effort to plan and then run one of these. I've done some test rolling myself when I'm trying to figure out the unit I enter for these things, to think how long it would take one person to roll over 24 must be intense. Also there is such a thing as real life that we do have to dip our toes into occasionally, we can't just spend every waking hour on warhammer. 

So whoever is doing it, grow up and get outside for a change rather than sitting in front of a computer complaining that a game which you couldn't be arsed to run isn't going the way you wanted it. 

You and Spanner are doing great, don't get disheartened.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the words of encouragment. And here are the Round 2 Results. This round was a lot of fun to roll and there are some interesting results. Once again, you can request detailed results if you want them.

Round 2 assaulter: Dark Eldar Wyches x15 - Hydra Gauntlets x2, Haywire Grenades, Hekatrix with Phantasm Grenade Launcher and Venom Blade -225 points
Round wide: The Wyches received +1 Strength from their Combat Drug: Grave Lotus. This rounds tie breaker unit was: Incubi x10 -220 points.

Fallen VS. Filler #7
The Tyranid Warriors killed 3 Wyches with Overwatch and while the 12 remaining all got slowed by the Lash Whips, only 7 more died thanks to their Dodge ability. The 5 remaining Wyches caused 5 unsaved wounds to the Tyranids in return. (66.667% Wyches dead/41.667% Warriors dead) The Trygon did no damage with Overwatch. It only suffered one unsaved wound but only killed 3 Wyches. (20% Wyches dead/16.667% Trygon dead)
Fallen Advances

Angel of Blood VS. CattleBruiser
Steve had a pretty bad go with the Wyches. He only killed one Wych and the others quickly straped Haywire Grenades onto his hull. Four Glances and three Pens later, Steve was a smoking wreak but at least he didn't explode. (6.667% Wyches dead/100% Dreadnought dead) The Orks killed 8 of the Wyches, including both those armed with Hydra Gauntlets and their Hekatrix. The seven remaining Wyches killed 4 Orks and then lost 4 of their number. Combat came to a tie. (80% Wyches dead/13.333% Orks dead)
CattleBruiser Advances

iamtheeviltwin VS. Routine
Both units of Burna Boyz set their Burnas to "extra crispy," resulting in them each burning all the Wyches to death, both with wounds to spare. As a result, they were charged again by Incubi. iamtheeviltwin's Burnas killed 6 Incubi with Overwatch. The Incubi killed only 4 Orks before all 4 were brought down too. (100% Incubi dead/26.667% Burnas dead) Routine's Orks kept the cooking fires going, however and fried all ten Incubi during Overwatch. (100% Incubi dead/0% Orks dead)
Routine Advances

MidnightSun VS. Filler #2
Following the que of their Burna brethern, these Orks cook all the Wyches in Overwatch. (100% Wyches dead/0% Orks dead) The Contemptor did little better than Steve this round. He dropped 4 Wyches with Overwatch, but the speedy ladies saw to his ignoble demise of being Glanced to death. (26.667% Wyches dead/100% Contemptor dead)
MidnightSun Advances

DaisyDuke VS. Biellann
The Chaos Termies dropped 5 Wyches with Overwatch. The remaining Wyches caused 10 wounds but the Termies made every save. But they only killed one more Wych in combat. The Wyches then passed Leadership to stick around. (40% Wyches dead/0% Termies dead) The Engines dropped seven Wyches in Overwatch. The remaining Wyches managed to get one Penetrating hit past their Faith and Immobilised one of the Walkers. But the Walkers fought back and dropped 3 more Wyches who fail their Leadership and flee. (66.667% Wyches dead/16.667% Penitent Engines dead)
Biellann Advances

kiro the Avenger! VS. Iron_Freak 220
The Daemon Prince "gains" Fear with his Warlord Trait. While the Wyches fail the Fear test, this actually has no affect on the combat, given the difference in initial Weapon Skill. The Daemon Prince has no Overwatch and rushes into the Wyches. But thanks to Dodge, only one Wych dies. In return, the Hekatrix gets one wound through the Daemon's armor. (6.667% Wyches dead/25% Prince dead) The Lord gains the ability to re-roll Boons thanks to his Warlord Trait. He rolls Spawnhood which is ignored, then rolls Witch Eater. He uses his re-roll and gains Hammer of Wrath. All-in-all, some useless rolls. Overwatch does no damage and all the Wyches rush in. Two wounds make it past the Lord's armor but his blood does no damage in return. The Lord manages to drop three Wyches, who pass their Leadership. (20% Wyches dead/50% Chaos Lord dead)
Iron_Freak 220 Advances(kiro the avenger! technically scored 60%, not 6.667%.)

Pandora VS. returnoftheclown
The Princess rolls Hatred for her Warlord Trait and +1 Iniative for her Boon, but the Wyches pass their Fear test. She kills two Wyches in Overwatch but only one more in combat. The Wyches fight back, causing one unsaved wound, though Ichor Blood does nothing. (20% Wyches dead/25% Princess dead) The Plague Marines kill 3 Wyches in Overwatch with their Flamers. But the Wyches get two of them in combat and take no more damage. The Plague Marines are Fearless and stay in combat. (20% Wyches dead/25% Plague Marines dead) TIE!
Against the Incubi, the Princess gains Hatred and the ability to re-roll armor saves(shame she won't get any). Her Overwatch does nothing but she drops 5 Incubi in combat. The Incubi get one wound through, though Ichor Blood does nothing again. They fail their Leadership and are run down by the Princess. (50%(100%) Incubi dead/25% Princess dead) The Plague Marines do no damage with Overwatch and face the Incubi's wrath. Five of them fail Feel No Pain and fall. But one Incubus dies to the return attacks. (10% Incubi dead/62.5% Plague Marines dead)
Pandora Advances

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH VS. MetalHandkerchief
The Keeper becomes a Warp Beacon but has no units to bring to his aid. He gets 3+ armor, Hellfire Gaze(Greater Etherblade) and Corrosive Breath(Etherblade) for his Gifts. There is no Overwatch and the Wyches pass their Fear test. The Keeper squishes four Wyches and takes one unsaved wound in return. The remaining Wyches pass their Leadership. (26.667% Wyches dead/20% Keeper dead) The Wraiths Overwatch does no damage but the Whip Coils snare four Wyches, including one of the Hydra Gauntlets. Sadly, the other 11 Wyches bring down three of the Wraiths. The Wraiths also get three Wyches, including the Initiative 1 Hydra Gauntlet. The slowed Wyches do no additional damage and the Fearless Wraiths hold combat. (20% Wyches dead/50% Wraiths dead)
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH Advances

And that's it, everyone. Congratulations and condolences. I hope everyone is looking forward to the Mirror Match. Out of curiosity, do you guys want paired opponents or open competition like Round 1?


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

CURSES!!!!!!!!!! :ireful2:

Well done Pandora and everyone else moving on. 

I'm just going to punish the failures of my team by spraying them with dettol! Its a good thing I ain't a slaaneshy follower, hate to think what punishment they have up their sleeve :shok:


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Dark Eldar do not like fire apparently...


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I have failed the blood god

One kill, what did I get on MT deamon weapon?!?!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Arg, me boyz flamez rund out. Burn em gud routeen


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> Fallen Advances


Fuck Ya Team America!



Archon Dan said:


> That said, I do feel that a couple scored better than Fallen. If I could've reworked the scoring, my top 3 would actually be Biellann, iamtheeviltwin and kiro the avenger!.


...

I thought that you simply did them in order of people sending you stuffs...

Or alphabetically starting with the letter "F":laugh::laugh::laugh:

Edit: I actually prefer the current layout that your currently have, everyone should have to fight the same "person".


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

When you say ultimate unit- you mean ultimate dice thrown for you rolls


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Fallen said:


> Fuck Ya Team America!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rolled the first round in the reverse order I received the entrants but posted them in order of ranking based on the rules. Round 2 and after have been/will be rolled in order of how the pairings are determined. And everyone is fighting the same opponent. But the way round one was set up would mean different people advance than if people are paired off.



kiro the avenger! said:


> When you say ultimate unit- you mean ultimate dice thrown for you rolls


To be fair, I did not come up with the original name. But yes, it all comes to how the dice roll for me. But certain units can overcome bad dice and those are what people try to pick. This is also why I call mine the Hekatarii Arena.




Anyway, time for pairings for round 3. Enjoy.

Fallen VS. Biellann

CattleBruiser VS. Routine

MidnightSun VS. Iron_Freak 220(kiro the avenger!)

Pandora VS. AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Let's see who competes best against their doppelganger.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> Fallen VS. Biellann
> 
> Let's see who competes best against their doppelganger.


I'd feel a lot more comfortable if I wasn't going against a unit that I have never seen on the table or its rules...

...

That and I know how well you can roll dice/suck at it...

:hang1:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone call the fire brigade!

Midnight


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I have failed the blood god
> 
> One kill, what did I get on MT deamon weapon?!?!


Even though he's my opponent in this game, one kill does seem a bit unlikely. Did you remember to take the Toughness tests on all models within 3'' of the bearer of the Black Mace?


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Fallen said:


> I'd feel a lot more comfortable if I wasn't going against a unit that I have never seen on the table or its rules...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Two AV11 open topped walkers with 2 hvy flamers and D6 S10 attacks each. Also a couple of other special rules (like each unnsaved wound causes another attack/Rage/6++ save).

I foresee a complete wipeout against my doppelganger, all four engines dead.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Even though he's my opponent in this game, one kill does seem a bit unlikely. Did you remember to take the Toughness tests on all models within 3'' of the bearer of the Black Mace?


Yeah I call a law suit!:wink:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Biellann said:


> I foresee a complete wipeout against my doppelganger, all four engines dead.


Thats how I view the fight against my doppelganger will go too, 4 warriors with LW&BS + Toxin sacs usually means that everything will be dead...actually now that I think about it that means i would have to hit and wound with all of my dice...so I might have 1 dude with a single wound left.:shok:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Even though he's my opponent in this game, one kill does seem a bit unlikely. Did you remember to take the Toughness tests on all models within 3'' of the bearer of the Black Mace?





kiro the avenger! said:


> Yeah I call a law suit!:wink:


Damn it. I was trying to avoid mistakes like this. My notes have the spot where I marked to do the test but I left it blank and overlooked it when posting. Many apologies everyone. Given pile-in moves, all 14 Wyches have to take the test and 8 failed it when I just rolled it. Therefore kiro's Daemon Prince actually killed 60% of the Wyches. Sorry Iron_Freak. If the two of you would prefer, I can re-roll the entire match-up.

As for everyone else; sorry for my delay. Spent some time away this past week. But the next round's results should be up sometime Friday or very early Saturday. The last rounds should follow in quick succession.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

It's cool, I'm not desperate for a reroll
Your call ironfreak 

EDIT: quick question, how do you determine wound allocation and formations? Such as for my mace, just curious


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nah. I only won because you forgot a rule. The prince had they better odds in that fight from the beginning.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So I win anyway?

Thanks dude, khorne shall drink your bloom with glee!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Alright. Here's Round 3. I double checked the results this time. So we shouldn't have any problems. Let's hope my "great noob powers" failed this time.

Round 3 Assaulter: Mirror Match - Fight yourself!

Round Wide: To keep things as fair as possible, I kept my rolling consistent for each combat. That is to say, at each instance there was a roll, I rolled the attacker first each time and the defender second.

Fallen VS. Biellann
Fallen: The defenders caused 2 wounds with Overwatch, not enough to drop an attacker. The attackers caused 8 wounds in combat and the defenders squeezed in 6. Synapse kept the defenders from running and things were all tied up. (66.667% attackers dead/66.667% defenders dead)
Biellann: The defenders caused only 2 glancing hits to the attackers. The attacker got 9 attacks and 6 pens but the defender made one save. The first 3 pens apply to one Engine and the last made it explode. The second Engine also got an Explodes result on one of its two dice. But the defenders would not die alone this day. They got 6 attacks and 3 pens past the invul. Even if the results were applied to the un-harmed attacker first, the first result was an Explodes, as was the last dice thrown. So all 4 Walkers detonate. (100% attackers dead/100% defenders dead)
Fallen Advances

CattleBruiser VS. Routine
CattleBruiser: The defenders dropped 6 Boyz with Overwatch, not enough to seriously hinder their attacks. Of the Boyz, the attackers got 12 kills and the defenders got 10, keeping them ahead overall. The attacker Nob got one more and the defender Nob got 2. The defenders are saved by Mob Rule. (60% attackers dead/43.333% defenders dead)
Routine: The defenders manage only 11 kills with Overwatch due to a serious number of 1s and 2s. That trend continues the rest of the fight as each side kills only 1 enemy in combat. (80% attackers dead/6.667% defenders dead)
Routine Advances

MidnightSun VS. kiro the avenger!
MidnightSun: These Burnas do much better than the last, killing all 15 attackers with Overwatch. (100% attackers dead/0% defenders dead)
kiro the avenger!: Both the attacker's and defender's Warlord Traits prove useless for this fight and their is no Overwatch to speak of. The attacker get 11 attacks and causes 3 unsaved wounds. The defender rolls 1 better and gets the same number of attacks but only 2 wounds go through. (50% attacker dead/75% defender dead)
MidnightSun Advances

Pandora VS. AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Pandora: Both the attacker and defender gain Hatred for this fight. The attacker's Boon nets her Eternal Warrior. But the defender rolls Multiple Boons, though only gets 2 rolls. She gets +1 wound and Eternal Warrior. Overwatch scores 2 hits and gets 1 wound through the attacker. The attacker and defender each get 2 wounds on the other. (75% attacker dead/40% defender dead)
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH: Both Warlord Traits are useless in this fight. The attacker's gifts are Corrosive Breath(Etherblade), Armourbane & Fleshbane and 3+ armor(Greater Etherblade). The defender's are Strength 10 attacks when a 6 is rolled to-hit, Hellfire Gaze(Greater Etherblade) and 3+ armor(Greater Etherblade). The attacker only nets 3 hits even with the re-rolls and only 1 wound goes through. But the defender gets 5 hits, one at Strength 10 and 3 wounds through. (60% attacker dead/20% defender dead)
Pandora Advances

Congratulations to those moving on once again. Here are the pairings for defending against the Striking Scorpions.

Fallen VS. MidnightSun

Routine VS. Pandora

Good luck.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I actually got this far.

Best of luck Fallen, hard luck Kiro!

Midnight


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Damn! I had to fight burna's!
Oh well, good luck everyone else!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

...

now I have to go against burnas...

:headbutt:

well, at least the burnas are not going through armor next round...

MAYBE that will save me.

:hang1:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Just to say, I fully enjoyed this, I shall be back next time for sure!
+rep for you archon- sterling job!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

I know a cure for noob powers, Archon. But it involves the ultimate noob situation. 

Anyway, I'm glad to see my lady survived her cat fight. Thanks for rolling her boons second. And Fallen, I look forward to our fight for third. I mean, let's face the facts that the Burnas have this. And they should, given their consistent performance.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Final four, awesome!

Here's hoping for some toasty Dark-Eldar:grin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Pandora said:


> Fallen, I look forward to our fight for third. I mean, let's face the facts that the Burnas have this. And they should, given their consistent performance.


Demonprince(ss) V nid Warriors w/ LW&BS? I'll take my chances k: :victory:

hey, we can hope for some crappy dice for the burnas overwatch next round...maybe we will actually be fighting for 1st?

----

@ Archon, next time we get to play a game, remind me to write a list to table you.

:shok:

:threaten::threaten::threaten:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Well. Here we are. Round 4 posting. This round had some surprising results. As a matter of fact, 3 of the 4 entrants lost combat.

Round 4 assaulter: Eldar Striking Scorpions x10 - Exarch with Scorpion's Claw, Monster Hunter and Crushing Blow -225 points

Round wide: No round wide affects this round.

Fallen VS. MidnightSun
The Tyranid Deathspitters get a couple hits and wounds but the Heavy Aspect Armor holds against the shots. The Mandiblasters cause 2 wounds to a Warrior but all the Scorprions are in base-to-base contact and are otherwise slowed. The Tyranids slice through 6 Scorpions. But the Exarch retaliates with his Claw. He gets 2 hits and 2 wounds that cause Instant Death to the Warriors but one falls on the wounded Warrior, netting 4 Wounds. The other Scorpions get 2 wounds through but Synapse keeps the Warriors around. (60% Scorpions dead/66.667% Warriors dead)
The Burnas get a massive 24 wounds but in my best rolling of the session, only 5 Scorprions fall. The Exarch even makes 3 Look out, Sirs! The Mandiblasters kill 2 Orks, the Exarch takes 3 more and the other Scorpions get 2 more Orks. The remaining 8 Orks fail to cause anymore wounds. They fail their Leadership and are ran down by the Scorpions. (50% Scorpions dead/46.667%(100%) Orks dead)
Fallen Advances

Routine VS. Pandora
Routine's Burnas get far fewer wounds(15) but manage to drop 6 Scorpions, including their Exarch. The Mandiblasters get one Ork and the Scorprions drop 5 more. The remaining Orks get a terrible roll and do no damage. Having lost combat, the Orks fail Leadership but escape the pursuing Scorprions, though they are disqualified. (60% Scorprions dead/40% Orks dead(disqualified))
The Princesses Warlord Trait allows her to re-roll Boon rolls. This turns out good, as she originally rolled no reward. She winds up with multiple Boons, though only two and gets Gun Morph and Shred. She gets 2 kills in Overwatch. The Mandiblasters get 1 wound through her armor, though the Ichor Blood takes out another Scorpion. The Princess gets 4 hits and 4 wounds, thanks to Shred, dropping 4 more. The Exarch gets 3 wounds, partially to Monster Hunter but the Princess saves 1. The other 2 trigger Ichor Blood, which causes 2 wounds. The Exarch saves 1 and uses Lo,S! to move the other. Unfortunately, this kills a Scorpion who has yet to attack. And even with Monster Hunter, he can't get any wounds past the armor. But the remaining Scorprions roll double 1s and stick around. (80% Scorpions dead/75% Daemon dead)
Pandora Advances

And there you have it. Certainly not what I expected and I doubt many thought this would come to pass. But just like the real game, that's why we throw dice.

So, Routine and MidnightSun will face the Wraiths for 3rd place. Meanwhile Pandora and Fallen will face each other for the title of Ultimate Unit. Best of luck to all involved.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Wut... No Burnas in the final round!?

Well, rats... so close and yet so far.

Congrats Fallen and Pandora, good luck to both of you in the finals!


And Midnight... Bring it, biatch!:grin: (good luck though, you've had a good game thus far)


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> Biellann: The defenders caused only 2 glancing hits to the attackers. The attacker got 9 attacks and 6 pens but the defender made one save. The first 3 pens apply to one Engine and the last made it explode. The second Engine also got an Explodes result on one of its two dice. But the defenders would not die alone this day. They got 6 attacks and 3 pens past the invul. Even if the results were applied to the un-harmed attacker first, the first result was an Explodes, as was the last dice thrown. So all 4 Walkers detonate. * (100% attackers dead/100% defenders dead)*


I'm not sure whether I did well or badly.... hmmm.

Good match Fallen, and good game Archon!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Fallen said:


> hey, we can hope for some crappy dice for the burnas overwatch next round...maybe we will actually be fighting for 1st?





Archon Dan said:


> Meanwhile Pandora and Fallen will face each other for the title of Ultimate Unit. Best of luck to all involved.


:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:

-----

:so_happy: :thank_you:

THANK YOU SYNAPSE!!!!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Time for the determining of 3rd. place. The Burna Boyz had a rough go with this fight.

To determine 3rd place: Necron Canoptek Wraiths x5 - Whip Coilsx5 -225 points

Round Wide: Tie Breaker unit: 17 Flayed Ones: 221 points

Routine VS. MidnightSun
Against the Wraiths, both groups of Burnas get 30 hits. Routine causes 3 unsaved wounds and Midnight causes 4. But neither group of Orks can get anymore wounds during the fight. The Wraiths kill 8 of Routine's Orks but only 5 of Midnight's Orks. But both groups of Orks fail their Leadership and get swept by the Wraiths.
TIE BREAKER
Routine's Orks drop 10 of the Flayed Ones with Overwatch and 2 more in the fight. But the Flayed Ones drop 10 Orks as well. But the Orks fail Leadership and run away from the Necrons. (70.588% Necrons dead/66.667% Orks dead(disqualified))
Midnight's Orks also kill 10 Orks with Overwatch but get 5 more in combat, which proves their salvation. The Necrons kill 9 Orks but the remainder squeak a pass on their Leadership. (88.235% Necrons dead/60% Orks dead)
MidnightSun takes 3rd. place

Quite the fight for our Ork friends. They had me worried that we would need another tie breaker but Midnight got the upper hand. Finals coming right up.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

*Final!*

Here it is; the Final.

Final: Versus

Pandora VS. Fallen
Pandora as Defender
Pandora's Princess rolls Hatred for her Warlord Trait and gets Poisoned attacks from the Boon roll. The Burning Brand nets 3 hits and 3 wounds, dropping a Tyranid early. But the Lash Whips keep her at bay for the Warriors to attack first. They get 7 hits and 5 wounds through, but the Princess makes 2 Invul saves and passes her Leadership to avoid Instant Death. The Daemon then attacks, getting 3 more wounds on the Tyranids. (50% Tyranids dead/75% Daemon dead)
Fallen as Defender
The Daemon rolls Fear for her Warlord Trait but gets Instant Death melee attacks for her Boon. The Warriors scored 2 wounds with Overwatch but failed to get through the Daemon's armor. Again, the Lash Whips give the Tyranids the upper hand but they get a monumentally awful to-hit roll, including 5 1s. They only net 3 wounds and the Daemon passes one save and her Leadership test. The Daemon gets 5 hits and 4 wounds through, though each wound causes Instant Death and the Warriors are wiped out. (50% Daemon dead/100% Tyranids dead)
Pandora wins!

Congratulations Pandora. And good job to all the contenders. I hope everyone had fun.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

This was really cool to watch and follow as this unfolded. Unfortunately this had just started when I noticed it. Got me to take notice of some units I may face in the future *cough* Penitent Engines *cough* Hopefully I'll get in on the next one. Congrats to the top performers!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Archon Dan said:


> The Daemon rolls Fear for her Warlord Trait but gets Instant Death melee attacks for her Boon.


Fuck.

Didn't even bother reading the rest.

Congrats Pandora.

*mumbles about fucking Instant Death Boom, being Lucky*


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Muttering about luck in a game of dice? Cmon dude, you were 2nd! Smile!

Congrats also to Pandora for winning, and to Midnight for having better fuel in his burnas, good games to you both

That was entertaining Archon Dan, thanks for running it! :clapping::clapping::clapping:

Are you thinking of doing another one soon?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Routine said:


> Muttering about luck in a game of dice? Cmon dude...


But of ALL things to get on the boon table?:headbutt:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Grats Pandora, this was a fun read.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Routine said:


> Muttering about luck in a game of dice? Cmon dude, you were 2nd! Smile!
> 
> Congrats also to Pandora for winning, and to Midnight for having better fuel in his burnas, good games to you both
> 
> ...


If people really want me to continue, I can. Though my ideas for future games would shift away from the UUG and go more in line with a Hekatarii Arena. So my first idea is to go for best individual model. I'd probably break this up into a couple different tiers based on points. So if people are interested, say so here or in a PM. If I get enough interest, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Fallen, second place is nothing to be ashamed of. But if it makes you feel better, that is the one boon my Princess could get to win that fight. So I will give you my win. In any other scenario it is yours anyway.

As for Archon's idea for where to take his games, I'm up for that. Then again, my unit was a single model anyway.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I bring this?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Routine said:


> Congrats also to Pandora for winning, and to Midnight for having better fuel in his burnas, good games to you both


Burn baby burn!

I'll use a unit from one of my 'own' books next time (Dark Angels and Dark Eldar are where it's at, if it's single model I may have to bring some Archon-related pain!)

Midnight


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Still attempting to gauge interest here. How would people feel about the "opposite" of this game? Seeing what is the best unit for charging. It would be structured like this one was.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, this was epic go for it!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Would love to do an attack style game.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Or a dreadnought smash?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

One game at a time, kiro. Please. My sanity begs you.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Aahh, but I didn't know you had any left


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

kiro the avenger! said:


> Aahh, but I didn't know you had any left


:goodpost:

----

On the assault style game, I would like to keep it at the same "style" of X points (preferably 250 at the min) and do everything else practically the same.


----------

